# I'm only looking for a minute of your time. . .



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/8305ed90cdbbb0e5a39c50bf7aa9a9b800607d50

Here is something I started this morning. It's my first attempt at writing four-part harmony.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that it would fit a start menu of a RPG game.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

That was certainly very interesting. Let me start by sayi-

[End of 60 second limit]


----------



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

jani said:


> I think that it would fit a start menu of a RPG game.


I was actually watching an episode of American Dad, and there was scene where they were playing fantasy music. I thought it sounded it neat, so tried my hand at it.


----------



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

Mephistopheles said:


> That was certainly very interesting. Let me start by sayi-
> 
> [End of 60 second limit]


I kept it short because I just wanted to try it out and see what happened. (I am not smart enough to compose true classical music, so I write classical "sounding" stuff.)


----------



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

I spent the last 15 minutes making another one. . .

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/6dcb94f55ce24ed40a44e998444d1d73d7d9ad69

Hopefully it's notas cringeworthy as the last one. . .


----------

